# Question for those with side swept bangs



## liquidstar (May 16, 2007)

I recently got my hair cut and I got bangs for the first time since I was like 7. My hair was styled when I got it cut and today will be my first washing since then. My stylist used a wax for the bangs which I bought, but she also used a couple other things. 

What types of styling products would you suggest to keep my bangs in place and to give my layers the piecey look? Right now all I have is Aveda Control Paste...is that all I really need?


----------



## xbeatofangelx (May 16, 2007)

Is your hair naturally straight? I have straight hair and sideswept bangs.. I don't use any products, I just comb them into place after I get out of the shower, and they dry that way =]


----------



## liquidstar (May 16, 2007)

Oh yes, I probably should have mentioned that.

My hair is thick and I have a ton of it, and when I don't do anything to it it's a frizzy mess. Normally I just flat iron it which is fine I guess but gives me no volume. I'm going to start blow drying straight then just touching up with a flat iron, so basically it takes a lot to get my hair under control.


----------



## Glamgirlie (May 16, 2007)

Well i just use a heat protection serum, and straightening serum then after i've dried and flat ironed my hair i use a wax to mess it up a bit then some hairspary just to keep it in place!


----------



## liquidstar (May 16, 2007)

This may be a silly question, but since I'll be blow drying my hair straight I'm probably going to start doing this at night since it takes me forever.

For the styling products I would use after it's dry (like the wax) should I use it right after I style it, or should I wait until the next morning?


----------



## MACisME (May 16, 2007)

i think something that is key is to use very little of any product.. i like texturizing products which end up giving me a piecey look all around


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2007)

Living in the humidity of florida, i'd probably avoid fighting my hair's natural texture too much.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 16, 2007)

my hair is thick + curly, so when i get out of the shower and my bangs are still wet i take a round brush and blow dry them to the side how i want them but i dont completely dry them. Then after my whole head is dry i flatiron them a little and they stay into place really well.


----------



## liquidstar (May 17, 2007)

I did use a round brush, but I think it was too big to really work, but I noticed it started to curl so I was kinda worried about it doing that, and I did my bangs last so they weren't as wet as they probably should have been. I'm going to buy a smaller brush soon.


----------



## c00ki312 (May 17, 2007)

i dont like using prosucts on my hair so i blowdry it straight and 'in place' then on the cool setting of your dryer, aim it at your bangs to set the styke. thats what i do and 15hours later its still in the same place as i blowdried it lol


----------



## user79 (May 18, 2007)

Use a THICK round brush to blowdry, it will give you more volume, instead of being just flat like when using a straightener. You could also use a light finishing hairspay with a soft-flex hold, I like the one from Wella.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 19, 2007)

i use Biosilk Silk Therapy (just use a tiny tiny drop, less than a pea), rub hands together and apply to ends of hair.  sometimes my bands are a bit frizzy, so i work the stuff up (so ends to scalp).  if you use too much of the serum, you'll end up greasy.

flyaways/baby hairs are tamed with Bumble and Bumble Sumotech - again scoop a tiny amount on fingernail , less than a pea, rub fingertips together and apply to flyaways.  this stuff also works well if you wnat a piecy look to your layered hair.

I just started using Bumble & Bumble Does It All Styling Spray for my bangs - it holds but is light enough that it allows my hair to move.  it's definitely not hard as a rock hair that Aquanet use to do.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 19, 2007)

I use a texturizing pomade very lightly on my bangs.


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 20, 2007)

jonathan dirt


----------



## liquidstar (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. For right now I found a way that works for my super thick/course hair.
I use Aveda custom control gel on my bangs and then blow dry them straight, when all of my hair is done I put on some Aveda control paste. I think when I get some extra money I'll try some of the suggestions listed above. I did use a round brush on them once but it turned out like one big curl, it was actually pretty funny, I have a bigger one that I will try next time I do my hair. I don't think I'm going to flat iron them anymore afterwords because it makes them look weird and I dont' want my ends to look crispy.


----------

